# 21 year old and hgh



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Seen alot of threads about people and their hgh in different brands. Im aware hgh isnt some miracle and i will do much better with aas ( im not stupid). But at the age of 21 would there be any real benefit from using?

Also I have been thinking about it due to the fact I have multiple unjuries that I have heard hgh can help with ( rotary cuff and so on).

Also I have serious acne scars and I heard hgh could also help there.

Just looking for some info so anything to hrlp is good


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Plenty of good info out there on GH matey. Im 22, considered using it for a while now, GH is good for all the suptle effect it gives you, energy, mood lifted, lean fat loss gains slightly, sleep benefits etc etc.

However it cost a arm and a leg obviously, I havent really 'spent' my AAS usage yet, I would advise to follow a similar path to me, keep with what is working, research about all the others like IGF1 slin pep's etc, so when the time comes for you to try a different path then you have the info ready to do it safe etc.

Deca is pretty good alledaglly for healing injuries, I cant vouch for it because I havent used it, just waited and use tren instead 

If you have acne scars, you will need to go on medication for it if you havent already, sunbeds can help people with scaring big time.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah i ran deca on my last cyle and i hurt less in genersl.... Could jut be a placebo but im running it again later this year so i'll find out


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

Personally at your age I'd think it'd be too young to start taking hgh.

I know this isn't what you'd want to hear but realistically when you take hgh doesn't it shut down your bodies own production? How much would you need to take to exceed what a 21 year old produces considering that while you're injecting it your bodies own production has ceased? Also once you stop would your hgh level return to exactly as it was before you started hgh or would it be less? These are questions i've never found the answer to.

If anything i'm said is wrong please feel free to correct me.

If you've the funds to commit to buying hgh for the rest of your life then sure the fact that it might not return your hgh to the level it was before hgh treatment wouldn't worry you.


----------



## ukmusclebro (Apr 2, 2015)

Junglejpn said:


> Personally at your age I'd think it'd be too young to start taking hgh.
> 
> I know this isn't what you'd want to hear but realistically when you take hgh doesn't it shut down your bodies own production? How much would you need to take to exceed what a 21 year old produces considering that while you're injecting it your bodies own production has ceased? Also once you stop would your hgh level return to exactly as it was before you started hgh or would it be less? These are questions i've never found the answer to.
> 
> ...


Sorry for bumping an old thread but i'm wondering does it stop natural GH production, i was gonna take it for a knee injury and then stop when it was better, but if i'd have to keep taking it


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

ukmusclebro said:


> Sorry for bumping an old thread but i'm wondering does it stop natural GH production, i was gonna take it for a knee injury and then stop when it was better, but if i'd have to keep taking it


it stops your natural production whilst the exogenous hgh is active, but thats only for 4 or so hours. Pin gh in the morning or preworkout at least a few hours before bed and you will still get your natural pulse of gh and night. its not like test which shutdowns your production, with proper timing it simply adds on to it


----------

